# How to improve file copying speed on Windows 7 ?



## chandanbs (Nov 6, 2012)

I know at times you may have wondered the slowness of file copying using windows file explorer.. 

*Its time to switch to TeraCopy...!!!*

TeraCopy for Microsoft Windows - Code Sector


Just try it out .. i have had 30 % increase in file copying speed when i copy files from hard disk to usb drive.. and i even got max speed of 30MB/s using Sony SD cards (its max speed is 30 MB/s).

FYI, I'm using the free version and perfectly happy with it..


----------



## Flash (Nov 6, 2012)

You've came late to Teracopy.


----------



## Ashokkumar01cbe (Nov 13, 2012)

Use teracopy it is  best for data transferring....


----------



## Theodre (Nov 13, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> You've came late to Teracopy.



Yeah like a decade late  But it's still the best one  Maybe this will help some of the newbies


----------



## Flash (Nov 13, 2012)

Just sparking.
Is there any alternative to teracopy, as it is 5 yr old?


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 14, 2012)

Terracopy is not good.Fast copy is the fastest,search for reviews

Terracopy is not good.Fast copy is the fastest,search for reviews


----------



## topgear (Nov 16, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Just sparking.
> Is there any alternative to teracopy, as it is 5 yr old?



try UltraCopier.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't these Fast-Copying applications cause certain level of physical damage to the storage device ??? 
I find my WIndows 8 file copying mechanism good enough.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 16, 2012)

Read this:12 File Copy Software Tested for Fastest Transfer Speed


----------



## Flash (Nov 16, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> Read this:12 File Copy Software Tested for Fastest Transfer Speed



Thanks NanduCob. That's an interesting article.
Will give a try on Fastcopy.



> FastCopy 2.08 (*57 *seconds)
> ExtremeCopy Pro 1.5.1 (*57 *seconds)
> TeraCopy 2.12 (*65 *seconds)
> QCopy 1.0.2 (*409 *seconds)



Seriously, why anyone would want a software-copier that can copy ultra-slower than all other copiers?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 16, 2012)

All this file copier uses a mechanism for copying speed...which default windows copy doesn't.

like if u cancel copying in windows it will cancel all the file copied..but in case of Teracopy chunk of file remains...

also copying speed also depends on Hardware...like we see in SSD


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 16, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Thanks NanduCob. That's an interesting article.
> Will give a try on Fastcopy.


ah..that was easy

Fast copy utilises the full potential during transfers from pc to my classless(lol) Sdmmc,whereas the windows default copy lags and gets stucks alot.


----------



## topgear (Nov 17, 2012)

^^ Thanks for the link - I'll try out extreme copy.


----------



## root.king (Nov 17, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Just sparking.
> Is there any alternative to teracopy, as it is 5 yr old?



super copier or try windows 8


----------



## Flash (Nov 17, 2012)

kiranbhat said:


> super copier or try windows 8



Supercopier at the bottom, in the list shared by Nanducob.

FastCopy 2.08 (57 seconds)
ExtremeCopy Pro 1.5.1 (57 seconds) *
TeraCopy 2.12 (65 seconds) *
RichCopy 4.0.217 (66 seconds) *
KillCopy 2.85 (74 seconds)
Ultracopier 0.2.0.15 (75 seconds)
PerigeeCopy 1.2 (75 seconds) *
Robocopy (75 seconds)
Windows 7 (76 seconds)
Copy Handler 1.32.276 (77 seconds) *
MiniCopier 0.5 (79 seconds)
Copywhiz 4.0 Build 3 (82 seconds)
*SuperCopier 2.2 (86 seconds) **
Roadkil’s Unstoppable Copier 5.2 (86 seconds)
QCopy 1.0.2 (409 seconds)


----------



## pratyush997 (Nov 17, 2012)

kiranbhat said:


> try windows 8


 For better copying speed Switch to Win 8


----------



## Flash (Nov 17, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> For better copying speed Switch to Win 8





kiranbhat said:


> super copier or try windows 8


----------



## chandanbs (Nov 17, 2012)

However teracopy may not be suitable for copying many small sized files!


----------



## topgear (Nov 18, 2012)

^^ my experience is exactly the opposite .. have you tried the latest beta version ( 2.3 ) ?


----------



## chandanbs (Nov 19, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ my experience is exactly the opposite .. have you tried the latest beta version ( 2.3 ) ?



No. I've been using an older version!
let me try the new beta you've suggested!  Thanks!


----------



## rakeshyadav (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you for your answer


----------



## Anurag Singh (Jun 25, 2017)

If are really serious about increasing your file transfer speed then I would suggest you try GS Richcopy 360. It provides 100% multi threaded file transfer and even lets you automate your file transfer. There are many features in it that the listed software here doesn't provide. Give it a try, hope it helps!


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2017)

For all of the file copying softwares  I've tried none of them are a lot better than windows copying speed as it greatly depends upon hardware limitation.

The only reason file copying softwares are useful to me is for the feature of pausing and resuming an active transfer.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 29, 2017)

topgear said:


> For all of the file copying softwares  I've tried none of them are a lot better than windows copying speed as it greatly depends upon hardware limitation.
> 
> The only reason file copying softwares are useful to me is for the feature of pausing and resuming an active transfer.


Same with all the people trying to increase internet speeds lol... change the plan first


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 29, 2017)

More than speed I wanted software that can copy files & folders with exactly same time stamps(created date,modified date etc) & turned out it is much harder to do compared to finding free copying software with pause/resume etc.Even now the only 2 free tools I found worth using were made years ago but the plus side is that both are based on MS own tool.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 16, 2017)

Flash said:


> Supercopier at the bottom, in the list shared by Nanducob.
> 
> FastCopy 2.08 (57 seconds)
> ExtremeCopy Pro 1.5.1 (57 seconds) *
> ...


Any 3rd party tool can be used but minimum 8GB RAM is needed for such software to accomplish its purpose. Less RAM means slow copy speeds which ever tool you use.


----------

